# Eragon By Chris Paolini



## demonic_harmonic (Oct 31, 2004)

Any one here read that one? Alot of people don't like it because they say it is a rip off of Lord of the Rings, but I think that, for his first work, it was original, creative, and well written. I also think it is interesting to watch how his writing becomes more mature as the novel progresses.


----------



## Selorian (Oct 31, 2004)

I haven't read it yet, but a copy is in my 'to read' stack. My brother has read it and highly recommends it. He said that the story is totally engrossing and that Paolini is a talented writer with a very promising future.

I think anytime you have a fantasy story such as that, people are going to start screaming it is a rip-off of Tolkiens work. Fantasy stories involve many of the same themes, so that is their basis. But what story isn't a reworked rip-off of some other story. There are just so many themes and plots in the world. It is the writer that takes that used idea and makes it new. Sorry if I was ranting, just my thoughts.


Cliff


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Oct 31, 2004)

eh, i didnt really consider that a rant anyway. 


he has this...odd and sort of fresh...style of fantasy. hes still considered a childrens/young adult book, but has things in it that books like harry potter would never have. it just seems more realistic.  


i havent finished all of it yet. its sort of a nibble book for me. i read a bit here or there when i get the chance to.


----------



## EsotericAngel886 (Apr 20, 2005)

I really enjoyed _Eragon_.  It gave me hope that one day I might finish that "one novel" you know?  All in all, I thought his plot was well laid out (as it should be for a trilogy), and very original.  I'm sure he got maybe a little bit of his inspiration from Tolkein, but I don't think it's blantant at all.

I can't wait for the sequel.  I think he said in his most recent newsletter that he was almost finished, so we should be seeing it hopefully within the year.  At least we can hope.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Apr 20, 2005)

Inspiration? He basically ate the flesh of LoTR. 

80% of the book are things which are similar to those I have read before, in other books. 

His style is good, but his plotting is absolutely horrible.




> I think anytime you have a fantasy story such as that, people are going to start screaming it is a rip-off of Tolkiens work. Fantasy stories involve many of the same themes, so that is their basis. But what story isn't a reworked rip-off of some other story. There are just so many themes and plots in the world. It is the writer that takes that used idea and makes it new. Sorry if I was ranting, just my thoughts.




I have read a LOT of wonderful, fascinating fantasy books with other concepts than the godforsaken "good vs evil"; With incredible characters; With ideas that were totally engrossing. 

None of that is present in Eragon - he made up nothing new, that's exactly it, he rewrote old concepts - something anyone could do. It is a good read, but nothing remotely breathtaking.


----------



## mare (Apr 27, 2005)

I read Eragon also.  It seemed alright.  I could see that it was written over a long period of time (like you said about his writing style growing).  As for good vs evil, there is little else to conflict with to make a good novel, there is man (man being general term from protaganist) vs nature, and himself, other people or one person.  I'm pretty sure that covers all the bases.  It is how the writer develops the story, characters, and the conflict that makes it an interesting story.  A nice resolution would be good as well.


----------



## Spooky (Apr 27, 2005)

I started Eragon, but was so completely bored and underwhelmed that I put it down after the first 30 pages or so and never picked it up again. I didn't find his style at all interesting, and I can't comment on plot, because I didn't read far enough into it to get to any key plot points. 

I think everything is derivative. All writers are going to pick up traits of writers they admire or are influenced by, and that's fine. Inevitable, even. 

I was very interested to read Eragon, and couldn't find any redeeming qualities in it whatsoever. In fact, if someone would like my copy, I'd gladly get rid of it.


----------



## Kaku-Ryu (Apr 27, 2005)

I loved Eragon, one of my favorites actually!

Most people have compared it to either LOTR or Harry Potter. I'd say it's a little like LOTR but it isn't a total copy. As for Harry Potter...I really couldn't compare because I have never read the books or seen the movies. I doubt it's like it though.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Apr 27, 2005)

They compare it because it's famous, and a teenager wrote it. 

And people who never read fantasy before, of course, like it.


Those who have read some fantasy books, see that this is horribly unoriginal.


----------



## XandrilZaax (Apr 29, 2005)

I for one, found this book to be an entertaining read the first time through, but sadly unoriginal. The whole thing with the dragons and their riders, and their ability to communicate telepathically is taken directly from the Dragon Riders of Pern books, and as a reader of those books it is insulting to see. 

There are also many things taken from Lord of the Rings, but they are too many to even list here.

Overall, Eragon might be a good read to those who have never read a good fantasy book in their life, but to those who have, it should be incredibly laughable.

That's just my take on it.


----------



## sammisan (May 5, 2005)

I thought it was fun.  Obviously unoriginal, but then what is original anymore really?  It's not all about original though.  This kid was only 15 when he started writing it and is an inspiration to kids everywhere.  It doesn't necessarily matter if he borrowed a bit, who doesn't?  The point is that it's well written, engaging for it intended audience of young adults, and PUBLISHED!!!  I recommend it to kids for the same reason I recommend Amelia Attwater-Rhodes...they're decent authors and are kids!


----------



## Oracle (May 5, 2005)

> well written, engaging for it intended audience of young adults, and PUBLISHED!!!



I heard somewhere that his parents owned the publishing company.

I began my series at 14 (I'll be 16 as of May 10), and it started off as something rather unoriginal. I think the key is to let your concept evolve past the "cop-off" point, until it becomes something truely original. I haven't even started the actual writing until now. I let the concept evolve as a pile of plot-notes for two years first. It's undergone huge changes, and even as I write it now, it's still changing.

I haven't read Eragon, but from what I've heard, I can conclude that the author probably didn't let his ideas evolve very much. I think he stuck with his first ideas(for the most part) and so it's not a very original story.

I think it's great that he'll be introducing tons of non-fantasy readers to fantasy, but that's about all his books will be good for. Like everyone has said, it's not very original to those who already read fantasy.


----------



## XandrilZaax (May 6, 2005)

Oracle said:
			
		

> I heard somewhere that his parents owned the publishing company.



You heard correctly. It was first published by his parents' company I believe, and then it was picked up by a bigger publishing company later on. Paolini really had a leg up on everyone other aspiring author because of this.


----------



## bobothegoat (May 6, 2005)

I've never read Eragon.  I've not heard any compelling reason to do so.  The best thing it seems to have going for it is the author's age.

Now I'm 17 myself, and here's my standpoint:

"It's good... for your age" is the worst phrase _ever_.  If it's bad, it's bad, and if it's good, then it's good.  The age of the author, their background, etc. are all irrelevant in my mind.

So please refrain from defending this book with the author's age.  That doesn't justify a bad book. (not saying Eragon is a bad book.  Again, I have not yet read it)


----------



## XandrilZaax (May 7, 2005)

I read that he graduated from high school at 15. That doesnt mean he should be a better writer than most at his age, but one would think so.


----------



## blademasterzzz (May 8, 2005)

It's not really about the writing, it's about his inept plotting.


----------



## Spooky (May 8, 2005)

I don't think its about the plotting, either, I think its his utter lack of imagination. Poor writers are poor writers, regardless of age. 

And, let's face it folks, having something published doesn't necessarily make it a work of merit. Look at Danielle Steele.


----------



## Akumu (May 9, 2005)

We can't really be objective about this book, though, can we? I mean, it was written by a 19-year old (sorry, bobothegoat   ). I'm 18 now and I know that I wouldn't be able to write such a book (I'm talking about the lenght, not the style which is, quite frankly, crap) without getting disconcentrated, at least not now. He managed to make it unputdownable (someone should make this word illegal) for most people, maybe aged 10, but still.

I couldn't believe some of the stupidity you can find in the book, though, such as (I don't remember the exact scenario) when someone (possibly Eragon) was carrying someone and then put him down on the ground. The phrase Paolini used was "He deposited him on the ground." Excuse me? Deposited? Are we talking about a frickin' ATM machine here? I'm simply saying that there's a lot of overwriting, and I'm the type who likes clear-cut, minimalistic writing, if you will, more than the former, so I had a problem with that. 

As for the story itself, I have no complaints (other than the obvious plagiarism of the Lord of the Rings---does this guy really think he made up all those names himself? Eragon; Aragorn? Come on...). There's even plagiarism to Star Wars, believe it or not. The evil Empire, the revolutionaries, him not wanting to choose sides, but then the Empire kills his uncle (ok, so in Star Wars there was an aunt, too) and he is tutored by Brom (Ben) in the art of the sword (lightsaber) and magic (the Force). Coincidence? May be, but I don't think so.

The book was first published by his parents, but then Random House bought it, and it never went into editing, because of the lack of time. That's why it's kinda rough around the edges. The next one will go through the Holy Process called Editing, and will be a much more enjoyable book, I think. I still haven't decided if I'm going to read it, but it would be fun to see how the guy's writing improves (hopefully) with each book.


----------

